# Do you need to leave Dubai to get your residence visa on return???



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Just wondered if you had to leave Dubai to get your residence visa when you enter Dubai again? Someone said you do and another said no you don't, so I have no idea!!!???:confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No you don't. 
-


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No you don't.
> -



Many thanks!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Just wondered if you had to leave Dubai to get your residence visa when you enter Dubai again? Someone said you do and another said no you don't, so I have no idea!!!???:confused2:


Tell the person that told you that, that they are full of shyte.
See you tomorrow........?


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> Tell the person that told you that, that they are full of shyte.
> See you tomorrow........?



I basically did!!!

Yips, see you tomorrow!!!! Get ready for being thrashed on the Wii!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Like most things here you can get around the rule by paying. You do have to leave - but you can pay a fee instead.


----------

